# S: What are you spinning now?



## wordancer

I calling this color that i blended, Frosted Grapes, house light is not showing this off very well????. I'm doing as a chunky thick & thin. Spinning up very quickly...zippy dodah day. Doing the second bobbin now and will ply tomorrow.

What are you spinning now?


----------



## llamama1

Wow---that's beautiful. I'm spinning a coral merino that I'm spinning thin. I will do either two (probably) or three ply.


----------



## wordancer

Ohhh, merino that is such a joy to spin with!x


----------



## Cdambro

wordancer said:


> I calling this color that i blended, Frosted Grapes, house light is not showing this off very well????. I'm doing as a chunky thick & thin. Spinning up very quickly...zippy dodah day. Doing the second bobbin now and will ply tomorrow.
> 
> What are you spinning now?


That is beautiful. Will you ply it with itself?


----------



## mama879

Love the color and the name. My next project after more of the sari roving is the roving I bought here the tropical one. Have to finish weaving first. Where do I find time to do all of this. I want to spin and weave and quilt. But I work Guess I will have to quit. Work that is lol lol.


----------



## desireeross

Nothing at the moment. I'm waiting on my fibre shipment to dye some polworth


----------



## JuneB

I am spinning silk hankies on my Golden spindle. I love my spindles silk always lets you know how soft your hand are


----------



## wordancer

JuneB said:


> I am spinning silk hankies on my Golden spindle. I love my spindles silk always lets you know how soft your hand are


That is a gorgeous spindle!


----------



## wordancer

Cdambro said:


> That is beautiful. Will you ply it with itself?


With itself... But now I'm wonder about....well you see if it works?? ????


----------



## Fluteplayer7

Technique! I took a more advanced spinning class about a month ago and I am practicing what I learned. No pictures, yet. Still just experimenting.


----------



## deenashoemaker

Everyone's is so BEAUTIFUL! Lovve that whorl, too. I'm spinning an unknown wool and calling it Carnival. My grandson gets a 1898 hat out of it.


----------



## wordancer

Fluteplayer7 said:


> Technique! Still just experimenting.


What technique(s).....and would also love to see your experiments too.


----------



## amoamarone

I'm doing a cappuccino colored camel-silk blend fingering weight (I hope). I have a lot of it, so it will take forever since I can only spin an hour or two before my drafting fingers cramp up. 

I just bought a used drum carder. The woman gave me a bunch of fiber--lots of purple odds and ends. So I am carding them together and will spin that once it is done.


----------



## Cdambro

amoamarone said:


> I'm doing a cappuccino colored camel-silk blend fingering weight (I hope). I have a lot of it, so it will take forever since I can only spin an hour or two before my drafting fingers cramp up.
> 
> I just bought a used drum carder. The woman gave me a bunch of fiber--lots of purple odds and ends. So I am carding them together and will spin that once it is done.


Love the purple.....beautiful color.


----------



## Cdambro

wordancer said:


> I calling this color that i blended, Frosted Grapes, house light is not showing this off very wellð. I'm doing as a chunky thick & thin. Spinning up very quickly...zippy dodah day. Doing the second bobbin now and will ply tomorrow.
> 
> What are you spinning now?


I am spinning this batt and adding some turquoise to it. I like how it is looking. How much yardage I end up with will determine what I make with it.


----------



## amoamarone

Cdambro said:


> I am spinning this batt and adding some turquoise to it. I like how it is looking. How much yardage I end up with will determine what I make with it.


Great idea to add the turquoise!


----------



## JuneB

I will ply it with my Dorset homespun


----------



## JuneB

On my wheel I have Dorset with beads would like to make a shawl with that


----------



## Cookie61868

This was a challenge yarn from zwool.com. I signed up for the fingering weight challenge and loved the spin of this fiber (Shetland/targhee blend). Most of the people that signed up have finished and played their fiber already, I've been a little slow finishing!!


----------



## Fluteplayer7

We carded and spun with buffalo! That was a trip. Mine was terrible. The hair is really wiry and stiff. That's the brown rolag on the gray carpet. We also spun with silk, which was really interesting. It takes a bit of getting used to, but the final product is nice. We used worsted techniques, forward draft, backward draft, over the fold, rolags, bats and roving with different fibers. We also did a bit of cotton, which is not all that pleasant. The last bit we did was plying various fibers using different techniques. Because there was so much to do, mine all ended up buried in bobbins because we use the same bobbin for several things. I unwound one of the bobbins, but here is a picture of the second one. The white material is silk.

We spent quite a bit of time on spinning to get a certain number of wraps per inch or a certain weight of fiber. So interesting.


----------



## mama879

Every buddy is spinning some wonderful yarns. I have to finish my towels on the loom first before I start spinning anything. Have fun every one.


----------



## Reba1

Not currently spinning, I am at battle with my knitting machine. It's winning, but I won't surrender. Spent more time frogging the second shoulder and trying to pick up the lace pattern than I did knitting the whole front up to that point. Stitches were so tiny and hard to see, I finally realized I would be better off the frog and restart. So the front is sitting in a nice little center pull cake right now. 

Just picked up two weaving books from interlibrary loan, but I think before I conquer the knitting machine or start a weaving project, I should do some spinning - it does tend to help me relax!


----------



## mama879

Reba1 said:


> Not currently spinning, I am at battle with my knitting machine. It's winning, but I won't surrender. Spent more time frogging the second shoulder and trying to pick up the lace pattern than I did knitting the whole front up to that point. Stitches were so tiny and hard to see, I finally realized I would be better off the frog and restart. So the front is sitting in a nice little center pull cake right now.
> 
> Just picked up two weaving books from interlibrary loan, but I think before I conquer the knitting machine or start a weaving project, I should do some spinning - it does tend to help me relax!


Take deep breaths walk away. Spin, spin and spin some more if it helps. I stay away for days till I can figure out what is going wrong then I look at it and it usually just pops right back into my head what I did wrong. So spin with deep breaths. Good idea.


----------



## Reba1

mama879 said:


> Take deep breaths walk away. Spin, spin and spin some more if it helps. I stay away for days till I can figure out what is going wrong then I look at it and it usually just pops right back into my head what I did wrong. So spin with deep breaths. Good idea.


I got out my carder and went to town on fleece that has been sitting around. Good therapy. I nearly ruined when I cleaned it last year - don't know where my brain was, much too rough on it, but it was a disappointing fleece with lots of second cuts and tiny tiny VM in it, so I don't think my heart was in it. I am getting some usable batts, but about half of it will be "stuffing" batts. Lots and lots of tiny little neps in it. This blog post pretty much describes this fleece: http://independentstitch.typepad.com/the_independent_stitch/2008/06/working-with--1.html Amazing the things you find when you do an internet search. Nice to know I am not the only one that runs into things like this.


----------



## wordancer

Reba1 said:


> This blog post pretty much describes this fleece: http://independentstitch.typepad.com/the_independent_stitch/2008/06/working-with--1.html Amazing the things you find when you do an internet search. Nice to know I am not the only one that runs into things like this.


Thanks for the link, after reading that post and exploring others of this blogger, it is bookmarked for more reading.


----------



## shepherd

Itching to get my hands on 2 braids that just came from mairianikole - colors were even more beautiful than the photo!


----------



## amoamarone

shepherd said:


> Itching to get my hands on 2 braids that just came from mairianikole - colors were even more beautiful than the photo!


Me too! I got the beautiful green gradient!


----------



## marianikole

The color is delicious! I bet it looks even better in life What fiber is it?


----------



## marianikole

Beautiful spindle


JuneB said:


> I am spinning silk hankies on my Golden spindle. I love my spindles silk always lets you know how soft your hand are


----------



## marianikole

It is some beautiful purple you got, love the variations in the color


amoamarone said:


> I'm doing a cappuccino colored camel-silk blend fingering weight (I hope). I have a lot of it, so it will take forever since I can only spin an hour or two before my drafting fingers cramp up.
> 
> I just bought a used drum carder. The woman gave me a bunch of fiber--lots of purple odds and ends. So I am carding them together and will spin that once it is done.


----------



## marianikole

Very nice spinning looks very consistent


Cookie61868 said:


> This was a challenge yarn from zwool.com. I signed up for the fingering weight challenge and loved the spin of this fiber (Shetland/targhee blend). Most of the people that signed up have finished and played their fiber already, I've been a little slow finishing!!


----------



## marianikole

Seems like you had lots of fun


Fluteplayer7 said:


> We carded and spun with buffalo! That was a trip. Mine was terrible. The hair is really wiry and stiff. That's the brown rolag on the gray carpet. We also spun with silk, which was really interesting. It takes a bit of getting used to, but the final product is nice. We used worsted techniques, forward draft, backward draft, over the fold, rolags, bats and roving with different fibers. We also did a bit of cotton, which is not all that pleasant. The last bit we did was plying various fibers using different techniques. Because there was so much to do, mine all ended up buried in bobbins because we use the same bobbin for several things. I unwound one of the bobbins, but here is a picture of the second one. The white material is silk.
> 
> We spent quite a bit of time on spinning to get a certain number of wraps per inch or a certain weight of fiber. So interesting.


----------



## JuneB

Thank You Marian it's my second Golden someday I would love his sheep spinning wheel he's in Vermont.. They are a nice balanced spindle for a fine yarn.


----------



## Spooly

wordancer said:


> I calling this color that i blended, Frosted Grapes, house light is not showing this off very well????. I'm doing as a chunky thick & thin. Spinning up very quickly...zippy dodah day. Doing the second bobbin now and will ply tomorrow.
> 
> What are you spinning now?


Thanks for including a picture. I am very interested in spinning and just at the stage of enjoying looking at the possibilities.


----------



## Spooly

JuneB said:


> I am spinning silk hankies on my Golden spindle. I love my spindles silk always lets you know how soft your hand are


Beautiful spindle. What are silk hankies?


----------



## Spooly

deenashoemaker said:


> Everyone's is so BEAUTIFUL! Lovve that whorl, too. I'm spinning an unknown wool and calling it Carnival. My grandson gets a 1898 hat out of it.


Love the color combination.


----------



## Spooly

amoamarone said:


> I'm doing a cappuccino colored camel-silk blend fingering weight (I hope). I have a lot of it, so it will take forever since I can only spin an hour or two before my drafting fingers cramp up.
> 
> I just bought a used drum carder. The woman gave me a bunch of fiber--lots of purple odds and ends. So I am carding them together and will spin that once it is done.


There is so much to learn about spinning. Thanks for sharing the pictures. It really helps me begin to understand the process.


----------



## Spooly

Cdambro said:


> I am spinning this batt and adding some turquoise to it. I like how it is looking. How much yardage I end up with will determine what I make with it.


Looks interesting. Looking forward to seeing what you will make with it.


----------



## Spooly

JuneB said:


> On my wheel I have Dorset with beads would like to make a shawl with that


How do you add the beads?


----------



## Cookie61868

This is camel and Australian merino 50/50 blend with a little gold Angelina added for some bling. It's spinning up so soft I can't wait to ply it and see what it looks and feels like then.


----------



## Reba1

Cookie - that is beautiful. Be sure to let us know what it turns into! :sm01:


----------



## wordancer

Cookie61868 said:


> This is camel and Australian merino 50/50 blend with a little gold Angelina added for some bling. It's spinning up so soft I can't wait to ply it and see what it looks and feels like then.


That is so yummy looking!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful....


----------



## wordancer

This is what I will start spinning today. Of course I can't get a good picture of the color. I'm calling it Crème de Menthe.


----------



## desireeross

wordancer said:


> This is what I will start spinning today. Of course I can't get a good picture of the color. I'm calling it Crème de Menthe.


That looks so yummy


----------



## Cdambro

Cookie61868 said:


> This is camel and Australian merino 50/50 blend with a little gold Angelina added for some bling. It's spinning up so soft I can't wait to ply it and see what it looks and feels like then.


What a beautiful color. Looks so soft.


----------



## Cdambro

wordancer said:


> This is what I will start spinning today. Of course I can't get a good picture of the color. I'm calling it Crème de Menthe.[/quote
> 
> cannot wait to see what you turn that gorgeous fiber into.


----------



## mama879

I want a sip that is so pretty.


----------



## wordancer

Cdambro said:


> cannot wait to see what you turn that gorgeous fiber into.


Aiming for fingering!


----------

